# duck jerkey



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Does anyone have a good recipe for duck/goose jerkey? I have some extra birds from last year, trying to think of a creative way to prepare them.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Welcome to the forum.

I use a store bought recipe out of my oven. I use the kind with the cure...not the marinade. I prefer cajun, and anyone who's tried it(there's a few here) will say it's great. It only takes a couple hours in the oven, but the prep time takes an hour or so. I recommend cutting your strips as thin as possible(preferably 1/8 inch over 1/4 inch strips).

I've tried some marinade's for jerky and didn't care for them, so I only recommend brands that use curing.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Speaking of making Jerkey.......You can't duck me forever Chris!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've used the dry marinades also.The brand I prefer is Hi Mountain original.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll have to give that a try. I've been meaning to try making jerky but was under the impression it was a complicated affair. Do you guys use any of those special oven racks for it or do you just use a regular oven pan?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have tried Dougs jerky and it tasted great.Chris,is the recipie you use the same as Dougs?


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Tried a new recipe last week with a goose and it was awesome.

1 bottle of worstechire (spelling?) sauce
1 bottle of soy sauce
2 capfull's of liquid smoke
2 heaping teaspoons of chopped fresh garlic
1 cup finely minced onion

mix the ingredients well and then marinate the meat for 24 hours. Put on the dehydrator and grind on some black pepper while the meat is still wet. Dehydrate for approx 5 hours. Tasted really good after it sat in the frige in plastic bags for two days. I also found a similar recipe that included brown sugar and I plan to try that next.


----------

